# Just completed Cardigan/Jacket.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This cardigan/jacket was made on a Brother KH970. The garment shape/design is my own that was put into the garment design feature in the KH970 machine. The stitch pattern is a Passap double bed slip stitch pattern also put into the Brother KH970 machine. Both of the coloured yarns are made up of two strands of 2/30. I made a lining for the main part of the jacket using just one strand of the 2/30 blue. The lining was attached to the main garment using the knitting machine this left just the base/ends of the sleeves to be sewn by hand after completion.

I have also just finished a summer top using the same stitch pattern, made in different coloured yarns, and only using one strand of yarn. This I will put on as a separate topic.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, nice cardi. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice Well done :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Isn't it good to be able to knit a garment using knit leader, or equivalent, without having to read an essay to do so.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

dialknit said:


> Very nice Well done :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Isn't it good to be able to knit a garment using knit leader, or equivalent, without having to read an essay to do so.


I totally agree with you Dialknit. I haven't used a written pattern in years and can't ever see me doing it in whatever amount of years I have left. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I like your jacket it came out beautiful...


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely work! I really like the slip stitch jacket, and the blue and white combo.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice :sm24:


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Incredible. I would love to see how a knitting machine works - and not just on youtube.
That stitch pattern is beautiful, as is the lining.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

This looks great - very neat lining; did you do a separate tension swatch for the lining then use more rows and stitches to get the size or is it knit on the same tension as the main garment? (I've often wondered about the easiest way to add a knit lining.)
:sm24:


----------



## stitchnine (Oct 4, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## TriciaN (Feb 17, 2017)

Every single part of that adorable cardigan is beautiful. Is the lining knitted separately or done like a double jacquard? (I ask because I have a Toyota and ribber which does that in conjunction with one another and wondered if the electronic brothers could do a plain joined lining because I also have a brother 910 and haven't tried the colour changer which I believe is required for double jacquard?)


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

It is beautiful and well done


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Lovely. I've been machine knitting for many years and have never tried anything like this


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty, looks gorgeous.????????????????


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

WOW! This jacket is stunning!
Looks very complicated. Thanks for sharing your tips, not that I would ever attempt anything this intricate,


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Whoa, that's beautiful, Susie. Especially with the lining already done on the machine. Hope I'll someday get as far as you.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, lots of work, and it looks like it would be nice and warm with the lining and texture.


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

wow what a great design


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

wow what a great design


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

love the pattern


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

This is so beautiful could i do this on my Silver reed sk840?


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Just beautiful work !!!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters - well done!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I bet your jacket is warm in addition to being beautiful!


----------



## evelynetricot (Jun 19, 2015)

great work of patience.
I love it !


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazing work!! So impressed with your talent using the knitting machines. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## Whiskerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Love the colors.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! Totally impressive.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Smarty said:


> This is so beautiful could i do this on my Silver reed sk840?


Thank you for your kind comment. Yes it can be done on your Silver Reed, it can be done on any make/model of machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

GrandmaLiz said:


> This looks great - very neat lining; did you do a separate tension swatch for the lining then use more rows and stitches to get the size or is it knit on the same tension as the main garment? (I've often wondered about the easiest way to add a knit lining.)
> :sm24:


Hi GrandmaLiz. I did do a separate tension swatch for the lining. I then knit it using the same garment design put into my machine minus the ribs. When both the main and the lining sections were knitted I hand sewed the shoulder and side seams of each one. Then I put the cardigan's bottom rib on the machine, the lining's bottom on the machine, knit one row at a high tension and latched casted off. I turned the lining inside the the outer section/cardigan and did an enclosed neck and enclosed front bands, this left just the sleeve ends of the lining to sew to the sleeves cuffs. 
Hope you can understand this. If you are a dressmaker also you will understand far better because it was basically done in the same way as you would line a jacket/coat on a sewing machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

For those that want a copy of the stitch pattern used for this and my Summer Top then you can find it in... Machine Knitting News 1994
On the Machine Knitting Site on Facebook.
On Pinterest.
I am sorry but I don't know how I can repost any of these links onto here. All I have is a small, tatty, scribbled note, that I did when seeing the card on line.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

very nice! I especially like the first sweater, the colors and the stitch.
would you have the pattern written down before putting it in the 970 so that you might be able to share it?
I would like to have the pattern.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Sherryvdb said:


> very nice! I especially like the first sweater, the colors and the stitch.
> would you have the pattern written down before putting it in the 970 so that you might be able to share it?
> I would like to have the pattern.


Hi Sherry, I am presuming, by you saying the first sweater, you mean the cardigan (as we call it) in the top photo on here. The second photo below it is actually the lining inside the cardigan.
I would love to share the pattern but has I have aready said the garment style/shape/size is what I have drawn, to fit me, and then inputted into my Brother KH970's garment creation section.
Regarding the actual stitch pattern please read the post that I put on above yours. I only saw a photo of the punch card on line and this was over a year ago. All I have is a scribbled, rather pathetic diagram, and some notes that when I came to read them over a year later took some time to understand.....hey and I had written them. :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:

Thanks for the compliment Sherry. It is nice to know that some people do like what I have knitted for two reasons. One being it spurs me on to do other things, and two it tells me that maybe I won't stick out like a sore thumb when I go out in it afterall.......which was my first thought when I had finished making it.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Susie, thank you for your response. I tried to find the pattern on Facebook but I only found that book it was published. then I tried on line for the punch card, hoping to find it there. but that didn't work out. I have saved the picture of your cardigan and will try to "write" the pattern myself. I will remember that it is a slip stitch, which will help me when programming it.
your welcome for the compliment. I too like to know if my work is appreciated and it does stimulate me to go with the things I make.
i look forward to your other project with the same stitch.
Sherry


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Sherryvdb said:


> Hi Susie, thank you for your response. I tried to find the pattern on Facebook but I only found that book it was published. then I tried on line for the punch card, hoping to find it there. but that didn't work out. I have saved the picture of your cardigan and will try to "write" the pattern myself. I will remember that it is a slip stitch, which will help me when programming it.
> your welcome for the compliment. I too like to know if my work is appreciated and it does stimulate me to go with the things I make.
> i look forward to your other project with the same stitch.
> Sherry


Sherry,
It is on the Machine Knitting site on Facebook. You do have to join it to become a member. I could recommend you if you want.....and if I can find out how to do it from here. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Susie, I am already a member of machine knitting of Facebook. I have gone back to January and every time there is more added. how far down do I need to go?
Sherry


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Wow! doesn't say it well enough.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Sherryvdb said:


> Hi Susie, I am already a member of machine knitting of Facebook. I have gone back to January and every time there is more added. how far down do I need to go?
> Sherry


Hi Sherry,
I started a new topic regarding how to do this stitch pattern. Karla then managed to put the pic on that was shown on Facebook. Here is the topic.......http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-476877-1.html


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

thanks Sue, for the link with your instructions and Karla for the punchcard pattern.
i will save both and see that I get to something like this soon.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Lovely design Sue, looks very professional, the finishing off is beautiful.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely, toasty cardi.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful job! Love the stitch pattern.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

susieknitter
your knitting is such an inspiration. I really like this stitch pattern. So far I am struggling to make a top with it. I want it really lightweight, and knitted sideways. I also found the pattern in the Machine Knitting News from January 1994. Whenever I succeed I will post a picture here.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> susieknitter
> your knitting is such an inspiration. I really like this stitch pattern. So far I am struggling to make a top with it. I want it really lightweight, and knitted sideways. I also found the pattern in the Machine Knitting News from January 1994. Whenever I succeed I will post a picture here.


Thank you Karla. The summer top I did is really lightweight because I used only one strand of 2/30 for each colour. I, like you, also thought how nice it would look done vertical instead of horizontal. I also thought it would be nice to have the stitch pattern in a vertical band either side of a cardigans front opening. We will have to get our heads together and see what we come up with.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Succeeded. Here is my top done sideways. Yarn is Bramwell silky, 2/30, one strand each. It's very lightweight. I am afraid to wear it because the slipped stitches stretch and are on the inside. Band is 2 strands 1x1 rib.
Susie you were my inspiration and this top took quite a while to finish.

Why does the omg file not show as an image?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Succeeded. Here is my top done sideways. Yarn is Bramwell silky, 2/30, one strand each. It's very lightweight. I am afraid to wear it because the slipped stitches stretch and are on the inside. Band is 2 strands 1x1 rib.
> Susie you were my inspiration and this top took quite a while to finish.
> 
> Why does the omg file not show as an image?


Karla....it is lovely :sm24:
I haven't tried doing it virtical yet, I must have a go at it. I don't think the photos do the stitch pattern, and the fabric it makes justice, because it is such a lovely fabric.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, just beautiful


----------

